# Anyone got a car with HBA?



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As above anyone got a car with this installed?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you're asking about a TT,no but......

Imo HBA is an extra layer of functionality/complexity to go wrong and is a bit like auto windscreen wipe....sometimes a bit dim witted.

You can't get any benefit out of it around town and even in rural areas it can get caught out by reflective signs and the like and it's just as quick and convenient to use your finger due to the varying reaction time.

I can appreciate why people might want it if they're dedicated night drivers in the middle of nowhere but it won't be on my options list again any time soon.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK been playing, i was hoping someone would have it to confirm something but i worked it out.

i don't have and didn't order High Beam Assist, but you can actually enable it. 
Took me a while to get used to the new way of doing old stuff,

So when i went into the system it clearly shows no NBA is fitted.









However, after a little playing with VAGCOM i managed to get the menu up so i can now go into lights and enable the HBA function. Hit the tick and it works.










Tested and the lights come on/off as you'd expect.









I also have Adaptive Cruise up and running too - just need to test it.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I also have Adaptive Cruise up and running too - just need to test it.


You can't possibly have Adaptive Cruise on th TT Mk3 - there is no front radar/sensor thing . Even if you found the software function, there would be no sensor


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think you will find you are incorrect...

ACC works in two ways one is by using the front camera and the radar then merging the two data streams together, the other way is the same as used on the VW golfs which just runs off the front camera - that the SAME camera whats fitted to the TT. So it means you can also add things like traffic recognition as well... all runs off the one device


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that all current VWG ACC systems use radar , perhaps inconjunction with the camera. But if you have a link that shows that it can be done with a camera only then I would be interested to know


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

jryoung said:


> I'm pretty sure that all current VWG ACC systems use radar , perhaps inconjunction with the camera. But if you have a link that shows that it can be done with a camera only then I would be interested to know


They do:

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/technology/ ... ontrol-acc

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/audi ... ogies.html


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Can you comment a bit more for those of us that know nothing about VAGCOM, or what you believe is needed. Do you have some optional extras installed thats being used by this system (though not hba specifically) or whats needed beside a baseline TT or TTS for someone else to try it too.
Thanks


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

How are you getting HBA to function as well as that would need to be operated by a a facilitated button or option on the stalk?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You simply push the stalk forward - this turns on or off the HBA.
Control in terms of the stalk functionality i.e. manual vs auto is via the menu shown above.



jryoung said:


> I'm pretty sure that all current VWG ACC systems use radar , perhaps inconjunction with the camera. But if you have a link that shows that it can be done with a camera only then I would be interested to know


Seems it works the other way, the processing can be done without the camera, but not via-versa.
its only a few wires but the unit costs silly amounts of money. strange given it is pretty much standard on golfs. Explains why brake assist (pre-sense) etc is also not on the TT.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> You simply push the stalk forward - this turns on or off the HBA.


I've got the MBA on my mk2, Manual Beam Assist. I just pull the stalk towards me for a quick flash, or push it away for main beam on all the time... :lol:

Good find though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You simply push the stalk forward - this turns on or off the HBA.
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## mintyfresh8 (Apr 2, 2015)

It also looks like you can code in Traffic Sign Recognition if you have the active lane assist camera - a saving of £160.

https://www.facebook.com/nrwcoding/phot ... 11/?type=1


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, thats all working too.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

So, can we all pop 'round to Tosh's place with our TT/TTS' and get some free upgrades?


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep my wife has had it on her range rover Evoque and also her current Golf Gti mk7 
I can thoughorly recommend this cheap option, its works flawlessly always turning off the full beam in vilages and when traffic is approaching you.

My new Audi TTS mk3 roadster ( just collected 2 days ago) has matrix headlights which has something similar to HBA built in, just need a dark night to try them out.

Loving the TTS roadster actually much more than my boxster 981which I sold last year.

Yep a convert from Porsche to Audi


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ianle said:


> So, can we all pop 'round to Tosh's place with our TT/TTS' and get some free upgrades?


I think I'm out of the kb business.... you'll get the bandits like lazzydays charging a fortune for 2mins worth of work.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ttkinka said:


> My new Audi TTS mk3 roadster ( just collected 2 days ago) has matrix headlights which has something similar to HBA built in, just need a dark night to try them out.
> 
> Loving the TTS roadster actually much more than my boxster 981which I sold last year.


Congrats on the new car! What color did you get? I ordered it with Florett Silver. Can't wait to pick it up next month!


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

What an exciting thread.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> ianle said:
> 
> 
> > So, can we all pop 'round to Tosh's place with our TT/TTS' and get some free upgrades?
> ...


Would be interested in a "how to" including kit you've used. If you'd prefer not to post up then I'm happy to be the recipient of a PM :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So, i was having a moment of reflection...
Audi shouldn't be charging £320 for something that doesn't require any additional hardware. 
I'd like to hear the justification for doing so..

So i'll do it for half price, BoGoF..


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Am loving this thread, too. Come on Toshiba, what better way of spending your weekends than sorting out your dear forum friends' cars out with fabulous shortcuts. People can then come round mine for free colour co-ordination advice..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Been there... done that...
I came up with the whole idea/concept of the kb only to have it copied and stolen twice.


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> I also have Adaptive Cruise up and running too - just need to test it.


I'd be interested to hear the outcome of testing - definitely a feature I find useful on my wife's car. (Camera and dome - this feature, side assist and traffic sign recognition).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ACC is not for the TT..I'm trying to collect info from the new A4 and Q7 schemes..both have same units and VC


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

My car came with High Beam Assist. Love it, works brilliantly.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I love it too and I've decreased the start full beam speed at 30 km/h with vag


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

So Tosh, which options have you got working?

I'm assuming ACC isn't?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

WTF so Audi have all this kit fitted as standard but you have to pay to flick a switch in SW to enable it?

Is that what i'm understanding here? :x


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Acc in the TT requires radar,cables and coding..and maybe even a new can unit but since cruise control and front camera is on almost all car, there is no need to change unit.
I found how to do, but I'm not gonna do it because there is no grill with the radar space for us and I need to find someone very good to do this kind of modify


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> So Tosh, which options have you got working?
> 
> I'm assuming ACC isn't?


Long time no see...
Ive not really had much time, i'm spending most of my time between the US and South Africa these day...

HBA, alarm and thats about it from memory..


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Can the front sweeping indcators be done for the LED head lights like the matrix head lights


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

I am just about to take delivery of TT TDi S Line. This has the PU7 dimming internal mirror.
Is there a camera built into this so I can enable the traffic sign recognition and hi beam assist?

A friend enabled Hill Assist by adding original Audi switch for £25 with only 1 wire connection.

regards Russ


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you have the camera, you can enable traffic signs for sure, regard the full beam assist there is a procedure but I still waiting a guy who I sent it, to let me know if it's working!
Anyway, if you have the lane departure, you have the front camera!


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Is it possible to replace the rear view auto dimming mirror with the one with the camera and will the high beam assist work.
Is it as easy as swooping them over and plugging it in


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You need to buy the piece and configure with vag.. But if you don't have the camera,you won't have its cables so mount if aftermarket will require a bit work


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

RussB said:


> I am just about to take delivery of TT TDi S Line. This has the PU7 dimming internal mirror.
> Is there a camera built into this so I can enable the traffic sign recognition and hi beam assist?
> 
> A friend enabled Hill Assist by adding original Audi switch for £25 with only 1 wire connection.
> ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Switch and vag com


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you for the reply but who can do the vag com codeing as I would not know where to start or end up messing all the cars codeing up


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I mess up since 2007! And here there are few person that can help out too! 
I remember the in the A4 forum, someone got hill assistant without switch so it's always enabled, when you use the seat belt of course! It doesn't work without it


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

RussB said:


> I am just about to take delivery of TT TDi S Line. This has the PU7 dimming internal mirror.
> Is there a camera built into this so I can enable the traffic sign recognition and hi beam assist?
> 
> A friend enabled Hill Assist by adding original Audi switch for £25 with only 1 wire connection.
> ...


Hi Russ,
Do you know anyone on the forum who can add this to my TT if I was to pay them?

Also (extremely out of topic) can anyone recommend easy/cheap extras that can be added to my TT (Mk2 2.0 TFSI) as it is very basic in terms of extras.

Extra it has:
Parking sensors
Bluetooth hands free


----------

